# David Donahue Wins the Rolex, 24 hours at Daytona.



## skyjd (Dec 2, 2008)

David Donahue Wins the Rolex, 24 hours at Daytona.

With 12 minutes, and approximately 5 laps to go, David Donahue, Car 58, Wins the Rolex, 24 hours at Daytona.

Records set:
The team set the fastest ever lap in qualifying to gain the pole.
Won the race from the pole position.
And completed the most laps 735.

Montoya was trying to be crafty in pacing David, David communicated with his pit crew that sensors where blaring from every spot; “what do you want me to do?”
The crew chief responded….”Shut them off, and drive it into the ground”
The only one he couldn’t ignore was the low fuel warning.

On the final lap as the clock reached 24, and he switched to the reserve tank David saw the white flag, but he still needed to finish the lap; with slower traffic approaching, he drafted, and then passed the last obstacle in his way. 

Montoya, encountered heavy traffic, finishing 4th, with team BraunHouser cars 58/59, car 59 finishing 3rd.

I'm so excited, If anyone wants to clarify, please do.
That's how I saw it, and I'm sticking to it.


----------

